# How did you get into fandom?



## Fay V (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm curious how others got into fandom. Sorry if this has been done before, but maybe the newer people can tell their story too. 

My story isn't very interesting. When my BF and I began dating, he admitted to me he was a furry and at the time i was under the impression it was a sexual deviancy thing, but he explained it to me, or at least explained it enough that i no longer thought of it like that, and it turns out there were many things already furry about me.
 I already had a fursona even, though i had no idea it was a furry thing at the time. I do like anthro art, and animals. He jokingly asked if i had ever wanted a tail before, to which i answered yes (still think having a tail would be awesome >.>) so on and so forth
well he invited me to All Fur Fun later that year, and I had a fantastic time. Meeting people with the same interests, so on and so forth. After that I jumped right into the fandom. 

So there ya go, now i'd like to hear all the other stories, please :3


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 29, 2009)

How did you find out about furries?  Take 100,000,000.  Action.


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 29, 2009)

Some man in a dog suit led me here and locked the door. Are you my mommy?


----------



## Reednemer (Sep 29, 2009)

HMMM DELICIOUS COPYPASTA.


----------



## Beta Link (Sep 29, 2009)

I like the OP's username. :V

But yes, some dudes at a Star Fox fansite kept talking about them. I then eventually saw the CSI episode, and then found out about the fandom. I then found out that furries are really just people who are interested in the concept of anthropomorphic animals, which I then realized was the reason I was a Star Fox fan to begin with. So there ya go.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 29, 2009)

I learned about them on Encyclopedia Dramatica.

After finding halfway decent furries (the non-bestiality, non-"yiffy", non-_"BAWW PPL ARE MEAN"_ kind), 
and already having been interested in the art style of cartoon anthro animals for a very long time, 
I was like _"Fuck it. This shit's interesting."
_


----------



## VengeanceZ (Sep 29, 2009)

Reednemer said:


> HMMM DELICIOUS COPYPASTA.



Damn right.


I got into by watching Aisha StarStar.

Yeah, yeah, whatever.


----------



## Elessara (Sep 29, 2009)

This thread...

That's what got me interested in the fandom.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 29, 2009)

Friend converted me.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 29, 2009)

I walked through a door that had "Welcome all" on a plaque above it.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 29, 2009)

I was forced to come here as punishment for a life full of sinning.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 29, 2009)

I think Elessara has the funniest sarcastic response thus far


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 29, 2009)

Csi.


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 29, 2009)

can i get a "HAY-OH!"


----------



## StormyWonderfox (Sep 29, 2009)

FA definitely paved my way, lol, its complicated


----------



## JoeStrike (Sep 29, 2009)

Pretty sure I posted this before, but what the hey...

Like 99% (it seems) of furs I was into anthros before I ever heard of the fandom, most likely even before it existed. I used to read a lot of mainstream Marvel/DC back in the 80's but after a while they all started seeming like the same comic, one I'd read too many times.

One day I saw a little 'zine at the local comics shop: 'Small Press Comics Explosion' & picked it up to see what else was out there. In it were a million write-ups and/or ads for self-published mini comics & stuff. One of the listings was for something called 'Centaurs Gatherum Newsletter.' I'd always dug centaurs too - _Fantasia _is way up there on my list of favorite movies, must've seen it dozens of times. I signed up for CGN on the spot.

Sometime later, out of the blue, I got a flyer in the mail, showing several anthro characters dancing and inviting me to something called a 'Furry Party' being held at the Philcon sci-fi convention in Philadelphia. I _instantly_ knew what I was looking at & instantly knew this was something, someplace I belonged being part of. I later found out Ray Rooney, the party's organizer and one of the first people to bring furry to the east coast from California, knew the CGN publisher who let him add its subscribers to his mailing list.

Does that answer yer question?


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 29, 2009)

I got into the fandom with a fake ID. I just wanted to be one of the big kids and be cool by looking at dog cocks D:


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 29, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Csi.



lol.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 29, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I walked through a door that had "Welcome all" on a plaque above it.



You have to go through a second time now, we have metal detectors at each entrance and a security guard with a tazer.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 29, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> lol.



And also a friend told me about the fandom and what it was.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 29, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I saw anthro charcters on Elfwood, that's how I found out about the fandom.



...


----------



## Patton89 (Sep 29, 2009)

Interwebs.


----------



## Dass (Sep 29, 2009)

Thread's been done before, but I'll bite again anyway.

TGWTG confused the term with zoophilia, went to wikipedia to figure out how wrong he was, spent a couple weeks determining I may be one.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 29, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> I like the OP's username. :V
> 
> But yes, some dudes at a Star Fox fansite kept talking about them. I then eventually saw the CSI episode, and then found out about the fandom. I then found out that furries are really just people who are interested in the concept of anthropomorphic animals, which I then realized was the reason I was a Star Fox fan to begin with. So there ya go.


 
Damn you Star Fox, I blame you for making me find anthros interesting >:C


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 29, 2009)

i had all way been in to role playing herd form a co worker  about a convention so  i went


----------



## Bittertooth (Sep 29, 2009)

when i was about 13, i saw someone spamming furry yiff pics on a forum.  from that point on i started admiring the fandom, but i didn't become obsessed with it until years later (last month), when i decided to check out furaffinity and sign up.


----------



## Chickenspirit (Sep 29, 2009)

I was into Werwolves when I was 14, saw a Fursuit and Bam, Furry Fandom.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 29, 2009)

I was into it for years, my first reaction to seeing a werewolf movie was, "OH bite me! bite me too!"
Somebody was talking about furry, I didn't know what it was, checked wikipedia and was like, "Oh! That's what it's called"
BTW someone needs to update the wikipedia page on it, because the info is waaaaayyyyy outdated.


----------



## Dass (Sep 29, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> BTW someone needs to update the wikipedia page on it, because the info is waaaaayyyyy outdated.



Unfortunately, I'm in the position of being informed enough to know it's inaccurate, but not enough that I can do something about it.


----------



## Xshade (Sep 29, 2009)

I signed up to a message board, made a friend, he was a part of the fandom, that was about 4-5 years ago.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't even know anymore!


----------



## Bobmuffins (Sep 30, 2009)

Uhh... One Friday night on /b/.

Yep, that's pretty much it.

(Protip: Friday used to be Furry Friday (though now it seems to be faucet friday, last I checked ._.))


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 30, 2009)

Hmmhmh Interest in Warewolves lead to exploration of anthros.


----------



## Leon (Sep 30, 2009)

one of my friends did a blog on it and I looked into it and then just recently I found this site and I found out alot already.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 30, 2009)

Hmm... Ive been a fur for almost all my life I guess.Ive always liked anthro art. I didn't know about it since like december of 2008. I have heard the term alot before on the internet but i didnt know what it was though. I learned about furrys through blog tv. I went on blog tv to see people like jeepersmedia and niga higa but then i started going to all types of liveshows there. There i met some furries like bleis and taru. And some people that talked about furries. They didn't realy explain what they were but they mentioned fursonas and i though hmmm.. Thats cool. But it hought to myself that the fandom was just like being an animal supporter. And i considered my self one for awile but i didnt know about the forums though. TIme passed though after december and i didn't use the internet that much though during this time cause of me being so busy with school and friends. So time passed and then i went on a forum (It was not a furry forum) And It was relatively small so we all knew eachother pretty well.Then I heard that one of the users was a furry. I remembered the term and saw some of the users videos. I saw him have a kind of goofy get up (He had femine like arms and ears) and then i that made me think that was what a furry was a person that dressed up like an animal. so i stopped considering my self a fur(This happend during spring break). More time passed and it soon summer came and i was again hanging out on the internet. My friend told me about the Yugioh abridged series which has some furry jokes in it. When i heard thefurryjokes i decided to investigate what it was more clearly. I discovered the yiff aspect and was kind of turned off by that but again i did some more researching.I went on youtube and searched furry on youtube and saw some stereotypes but other stuff that were good. I even saw yiff the musical and saw the type of activities that people participate in and it made me investigate more. I then found about wiki fur and i saw the furry fandom wasnt all about yiff and semed like i could fit in. I thought i could be a fur but would i fit in? SO I joined Wiki fur and made a topic asking if I was a fur and gave some examples of what my hobbies were and they said id fit in fine. I was happy ^^ SO then i didnt know were to start so then i used google and found out about Fur affinity. I joined it obviously and saw that the people here are very kind and that what makes me come back here every day. I started putting some anthro art on fa and thats how i basicly got in the furry scene


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 30, 2009)

The same way I got into your mom, by slipping the guy at the door $5.


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Sep 30, 2009)

Hmm, I'm not really into furry-furries but into anthros. I started liking them when I saw a viciously-looking buff anthro dragon and a fiercely-looking werewolf.

It inspired me to make my own characters.


----------



## Furlone (Sep 30, 2009)

Forums :I


----------



## Adalia (Sep 30, 2009)

In college I was a klutz (and still am to a degree), dropping some of my artwork during orientation. This other young woman helped me pick it up and looked at it. (It was some anthro art and random Pokemon thrown in for good measure.)

Her eyes widened quite commically, positively _BOUNCING_ on the balls of her feet as she gave the stuff back to me. She nearly howled out ARE YOU A FURRY!? I was like wtf is a fur?  Sure? I like animals...?

I never saw her again after that.  And forgot about the fandom until I met an FA artist who also works at the same job place I do.


----------



## Kanye East (Sep 30, 2009)

Seeing the thing on MTV. I'm big into mascoting and such so after a lot in internet research, I found this hell hole of a fandom.


----------



## Ziff (Sep 30, 2009)

I knew about furs and I wanted to be one, but I thought there was some kind of inniciation(SCREW SPELLING). So one day I was playing L4D when this guy puts up a spray of a wolf in underwear drinking wine laying in the "seductive dad pose". I said "Hey I know what you are you're a furry! :3" he said yes and we chatted. we became friends then one day I asked him one day how do you become a furry. Then he basically said youre a fur if you want to be a fur. we talked ever since then... but then he showed me real life animal porn (animal on animal). ever since then I've been avoiding him O.O


----------



## Lillica (Oct 1, 2009)

when i first joined the interbutts, I fell in with a group in a chat room who roleplayed as wolves.  After a year or two I stopped hanging around with them.  Fast forward through the years, I get into cosplaying,  and then I meet not one, but two furries on 4chan who rekindle my interest in the fandom.


----------



## Aaros (Oct 2, 2009)

Always loved shapeshifting stories, werewolves and dragons, so I was already primed for fandom when I joined deviantart..and from there I got into it pretty fast, especially since I like drawing furries.


----------



## russetwolf13 (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, I've never really laid out the reasons, so here goes.

First I was confused by Road Rovers. The collie chick was entirely too curvy.

Then I watched American Werewolf In London.

Then I discovered I wanted to write. And I wanted to write about werewolves.

Then I discovered the internet, and started right into calling myself a fur. 

Having only a passing acquaintance with it from my lurking, I wasn't entirely clear on the concept. But, being 17, I sought refuge in sheer audacity, and became the dA complaints forum's token self depreciating furry.

Then research research research, all the reputable interweb articles on furs. Mostly the negative ones. Never found out about FA though, and thank god. A metric ton of cocks would have certainly scared me right the hell off.

After finding out a bit more, I said "fuck it, I stick to my guns. Peer pressure will never break my will." And so continued the interweb versions of odd looks (I had to stay in the fighting pit that is complaints) until I became the token self depreciating furry. 

Plus the fap material was good, yeah, worth the stay. And furs tend to be almost offensivly polite, so I felt I was at least siding with the nice guys.

So, yeah, now I'm just trying to have more fun within the fandom, since I had so much on the outskirts up to now.


----------



## Superfoxy (Oct 2, 2009)

pr0n


----------



## Telnac (Oct 2, 2009)

CSI

Seriously.  I knew the furry fandom wasn't presented acurately and was hammed up like TV shows frequently ham up topics.  I've been interested in dragons for 18 years, so I looked up the fandom.  I found FA May of last year & and here I am.


----------



## JoeStrike (Oct 2, 2009)

Ziff said:


> ... but then he showed me real life animal porn (animal on animal). ever since then I've been avoiding him O.O



wotta punchline!


----------



## JoeStrike (Oct 2, 2009)

Ziff said:


> ... but then he showed me real life animal porn (animal on animal). ever since then I've been avoiding him O.O



wotta punchline! Congrats for not giving up on the fandom at that point.


----------



## Itsuya (Oct 2, 2009)

....Furcadia.. Lol

I was looking for a game to download and play online and Furcadia was one of them. Played it for.. too many years. Still play it.


----------



## Takun (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a nose for drama.  83


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Oct 2, 2009)

I was "volunteered" into wearing the company mascot suit in parades and had fun doing it. It was amazing the way news cameras seem to zero in on you. It got in the blood and I wanted a suit of my own. Contacted the company which made the suit and they sent me a catalog. The average price was about $700, which seemed like a mint to me at the time. 
Eventually, I was downsized out of the company, but made good use of the downtime and made a fursuit partial just using what skills I had. The crude creation was a prizewinner at workplace costume contests and was a semifinal at a local casino costume party. The indians really liked the character too. Now I was really hooked.
Began using the internet to research mascot costumes and the search led me to fursuiting and all the tutorials. Now I have an acceptable fursuit partial coyote. Magic seems to happen when he goes for a romp at various public events: Kids and grownups want to be photographed with him. People point their camera phones and smile. Television cameras find me and I get a big bite of news coverage. My confidence and experience grows. I get invited to more events.:-D


----------



## twelvestring (Oct 2, 2009)

Always been into anthros. But I was introduced to the fandom through strategically placed holes.


----------



## Benny the Horned Rabbit (Oct 2, 2009)

I love animals alot. Anthropromorphic animals are usually cool IMO. Not much more to say. Plus, I wanted to shed some light on a misunderstood community.


----------



## Benn (Oct 2, 2009)

DevArt was complete suck, and it was becoming a giant angsty/emo congolomerate, so i jumped ship.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 2, 2009)

I'll just copy/paste this from another thread, but the thing is that other thread asked how people found the fandom and not how they got into it. 

MTV. Kidding. I first came across furries when I was looking up werewolf stuff a few years ago. I looked up the legends, the history and the psychological part of it. More on the mental condition and psychological part then the rest. Anyway I come across a website called, and I will never forget its name (nah, I won't put down the name this time)" I'll tell why I remember that website so well. I saw yiff(I didnt know it was called "yiff" until a year later when I came cross the YouTube Furry War of 2007) for the very first time. Like, I saw the hardcore shit. Werewolves fucking each other in the butt and werewolves fucking non-anthro wolves. It burned...my eyes...and fried my brain... Luckily I found the wonderful world of trolling and everything got better.


----------



## TDK (Oct 2, 2009)

That episode of CSI... seriously


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 2, 2009)

Stumbled onto Furaffinity, made an account on it, and that's how I got into it.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 2, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Stumbled onto Furaffinity, made an account on it, and that's how I got into it.


 Lol, that's rather logical.

I came upon this place, and created an account to be able to post on the forums.
I DARE YOU TO TELL ME OTHERWISE :v


----------



## solipsis (Oct 3, 2009)

I am a Christian Mystic. I have always had this deep connection with my surroundings, nature, life in general, and animals in particular. I wanted to know more about the voices that didn't speak a language I understood. Humans were a one trick pony (no pun intended), and I just felt a kinship with animals that I did not always feel with people. Some of the noblest traits can be found in animals; courage, loyalty, sacrifice, and this brought me closer to the fandom.

What brought me on board was some of the artwork. I was fascinated by the ability of some of these artists to add a hint of human intelligence into these creatures. It was fascinating and I became more interested as time went on. Even as my interest grew, I never considered myself a furry. I had the wrong impression of them (thanks, CSI), and thought furries were "crazy people who had sex in animal costumes". It would be a few more years before I realized that there was far more to the fandom than such things.

I found a group of people who shared a passion for anthro art, and through them, I started looking around online for more of a community atmosphere. I joined FurNation, and became a part of that community. I started drawing anthro images. It was fitting that the first time I picked up a pencil and paper to learn how to draw, it would be Baxter, the fox (My avatar, coincidentally enough), a nice little creation of mine. So I was now drawing anthro images. At that point, I had considered myself a furry and I have never looked back. Some months ago, I joined FurAffinity and have felt right at home, even though I don't post very often. This is a great group of people, and while we are large and diverse, it is a community, and it's home. I have never been happier to be a furry.


----------



## Taffer (Oct 3, 2009)

It started when I was 11 years old and that I couldn't draw humans properly. So I started to think on the concept of anthro animals and thought what an interesting idea.

My drawings were crude back then, but then I began to improve. I was really into the anthro animal thing when I watched a movie called "Redwall". During my early teen years, I began to have dreams of being an anthro animal. It was quite an interesting experience.

A few years later, I began to develop interest in Pokemon when I saw a picture of one in a store. It was then that I began to write my Pokemon fanfiction.

Now, I'm here, as a newcomer to this site (and be warned, the registration e-mail can be very unforgiving if you lose it).


----------



## Superfoxy (Oct 3, 2009)

solipsis said:


> I am a Christian Mystic. I have always had this deep connection with my surroundings, nature, life in general, and animals in particular. I wanted to know more about the voices that didn't speak a language I understood. Humans were a one trick pony (no pun intended), and I just felt a kinship with animals that I did not always feel with people. Some of the noblest traits can be found in animals; courage, loyalty, sacrifice, and this brought me closer to the fandom.



Hmmm... 

Weird woo is weird.

And aren't all christians mystics or something? Same big ball of bunk. 
And remember kids, THE BURDEN OF PROOF LIES ON THE ONE WHO PROPOSES THE PROPSITION. 

Just in case you get uppity.

Oh, and welcome to the forums.


----------



## solipsis (Oct 3, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Weird woo is weird.
> 
> ...



Thanks. 

As for my faith, I don't try to prove anything, I don't tell people they're going to hell (don't believe in it myself), or anything like that, I don't give people little tracts of paper, I believe gay marriage should be legal and it has my blessing, and a whole lot more differences. It's a personal faith, and I believe everyone has the right to believe whatever they want to believe, as long as they harm no one. The only reason I mentioned it here is because it had something to do with why I would eventually find myself as a furry. :lol:


----------



## Taffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Benn said:


> DevArt was complete suck, and it was becoming a giant angsty/emo congolomerate, so i jumped ship.



DeviantArt is also the website where my computer was attacked by spyware. Fortunately, my account wasn't hijacked, but I've never used it since.


----------



## Suzienymph (Oct 3, 2009)

There were a bunch of steps that got me interested in furry culture (mainly I'm into the art.)  As I'm sure many of you were, I was very, very much into cartoons featuring furry characters when I was a kid, moreso than my friends (My favorites were Tiny Toons, Rescue Rangers and, though it rather tells how old I am, Pound Puppies.)  In high school, I was on the local BBS's (yes, I've always been a geek girl, shut up) and stumbled across a stash of TTBS pictures in the files section of one of them, and I was dumbfounded that someone could do something like draw Babs and Fifi having SEX!  Also in the files were a couple of scans of pages from Omaha the Cat Dancer, which fascinated me even more because the story was SO good!  I somehow found out that they were actually in print, and managed to buy a couple of volumes at the local comic store (I guess the cashier either didn't card for adult comics, didn't know Omaha was for adults, or was too dumbfounded that a 16 year old girl was buying adult comics to care, I don't know.)  Then when I moved to college and got a REAL internet connection for the first time, I found Usenet and it was pretty much all I spent my time on, loading up my hard drive with the crazy amount of stuff posted on there.

I didn't get interested in the idea of actually BEING furry until I met a group of people on a talker (Lintilla, which is still up) who roleplayed as werecats.  I spent a LOT of time doing that for a while, and that's probably what most solidified in my mind that I really enjoyed furry culture.  Even though I've never been in the fursuit side of things, I'm still comfortable with the idea, and feel personally insulted when people bash furry culture because of things like the CSI episode or (ugh) the Tyra incident.


----------



## solipsis (Oct 3, 2009)

The Tyra incident?


----------



## Bobmuffins (Oct 3, 2009)

solipsis said:


> The Tyra incident?



There was like 700 threads about it on these forums. The search function is your friend. Use it.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 3, 2009)

solipsis said:


> The Tyra incident?



And much lulz were had.


----------



## solipsis (Oct 3, 2009)

Bobmuffins said:


> There was like 700 threads about it on these forums. The search function is your friend. Use it.



Will do.



Ratte said:


> And much lulz were had.



Hmm, now I don't know if I want to search for it after all. :lol:


----------



## Patton89 (Oct 3, 2009)

Interwebs is an amazing thing. 
i have to clarify that i got intrested in the furry fandom after i saw some art about female cat furries in some random image humour site.  
After that i googled "FURRY" found wikipedia article, found this site. Found furry art, liked the art.


----------



## solipsis (Oct 3, 2009)

Well, I looked it up in the search engine, read up on it, watched the videos online.
I'm not really sure how to approach it yet. All I can think of is that Tyra likes to reinforce common stereotypes about people.


----------



## Kingman (Oct 3, 2009)

Benn said:


> DevArt was complete suck, and it was becoming a giant angsty/emo congolomerate, so i jumped ship.


 
Not alone there comrade. 

But my friend and a certain grey furred bunny girl named Dusty...well it's her fault every bit of it. Okay all she did was introduce to the anthro community but hey I like blaming people.  In all seriousness, I had a character that was anthro and represented me, and then she showed me the sexual side and I thought "Hey this is hot, then hey I was I really was my character, then hey I am furry!"


----------



## Superfoxy (Oct 4, 2009)

solipsis said:


> Thanks.
> 
> As for my faith, I don't try to prove anything, I don't tell people they're going to hell (don't believe in it myself), or anything like that, I don't give people little tracts of paper, I believe gay marriage should be legal and it has my blessing, and a whole lot more differences. It's a personal faith, and I believe everyone has the right to believe whatever they want to believe, as long as they harm no one. The only reason I mentioned it here is because it had something to do with why I would eventually find myself as a furry. :lol:



Hmm. You seem to react well to prodding. Maybe you have what it takes to stay in Furry.  And cool story, bro. I appreciate that you don't push it on others, and you're not a nutcase. But anyways, it's good you try to live by the harm principle. I do too.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 4, 2009)

I beat up a furry and told him to let me join or else I'd steal all his shit and sell it on ebay for 10 dollars :V


----------



## Loken (Oct 4, 2009)

A random link in someone's sig in a magic the gathering forum.


----------



## lupineshadow (Oct 4, 2009)

My own crazy mind 

Actually, ever since I was quite young (10) I had an interesting connection with dogs, always got on well with them. When my family moved to an area where wolves lived, I eventually got to see one and a couple of years later started working with them. At that point I realised I had a very close connection with them- I understood them and the like- and began to evaluate my feelings of my own humanity. Realised I had a hell of alot more in common in both action and thought with wolves than humans- and furs are really the only community in accord or understanding of that view.


----------



## Basroil (Oct 4, 2009)

I was dared by an old schoolmate to go to fchan.
The rest is obvious


----------



## Isaac (Oct 4, 2009)

It's Teiran's fault.

Him and his god damn stories.


----------



## joey2joey (Oct 5, 2009)

I think it was a dare.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 5, 2009)

I am the fandom...through furry (tame) art. well actually, my friend got me into wolves, and then I started drawing little comic-style cartoons and they turned out to be furries. PLus, you should check out The Quick Brown Fox from VulpVibe.com


----------



## solipsis (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, drawing only intensified that sense of furriness.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 5, 2009)

solipsis said:


> Yeah, drawing only intensified that sense of furriness.



Thats how I was introduced to the fandom. I think it was...Deviantart that really got me moving. I met this really rad artist, Ozza, she kinda helped me with a bit of my skillz. And being somewhat of a furry on Deviantart, it was just a matter of time until I was introduced into this really cool site called Fur Affinity. This past summer, I stumbled upon FurPiled, a a generally gay-based comic by Liondog about a husky and his friends in Santa Monica, California (it's a somewhat true and present story). After reading atleast 250 pages I found out about the forum. Until then I wasn't very much into forums. The furpiled forum wasn't busy enough for me and wasn't helping with my major depression issues (that I get from slowing down). I hadn't been using my furaffinity, nor did I visit at all. and since Furaffinity's a more popular site, I started an account on the forum. I haven't made as much friends as I have on the Furpiled forums but it's definately faster. And here I am. Can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## solipsis (Oct 6, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Thats how I was introduced to the fandom. I think it was...Deviantart that really got me moving. I met this really rad artist, Ozza, she kinda helped me with a bit of my skillz. And being somewhat of a furry on Deviantart, it was just a matter of time until I was introduced into this really cool site called Fur Affinity. This past summer, I stumbled upon FurPiled, a a generally gay-based comic by Liondog about a husky and his friends in Santa Monica, California (it's a somewhat true and present story). After reading atleast 250 pages I found out about the forum. Until then I wasn't very much into forums. The furpiled forum wasn't busy enough for me and wasn't helping with my major depression issues (that I get from slowing down). I hadn't been using my furaffinity, nor did I visit at all. and since Furaffinity's a more popular site, I started an account on the forum. I haven't made as much friends as I have on the Furpiled forums but it's definately faster. And here I am. Can't wait to see what happens next.



Interesting! Like you, I can't wait to see what happens next. The more I look around Fur Affinity and talk to people, the more inspired I feel about my sketches. They're rudimentary and basic in every way, but I can almost feel a real living creature inside them, just waiting to be brought out in my work.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 6, 2009)

I started posting on 4chan..


----------



## YakBoy (Oct 6, 2009)

I've always been a sucker for anthro art.  Comics, cartoons, 2D and 3D animation... pretty much love it all.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Gallacci


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 6, 2009)

Got bored of drawing hyoomans. Tried anthro as a side-project.


----------



## Ridge (Oct 6, 2009)

I got into the fandom in a funny way.  I'd been into Pokemon at the time (right when it came out) and was looking for images online of some neat pictures.  I found the VCL and some artist and it had anthro variations. I was floored and thought it was the coolest thing ever.

As time went on I looked more around the VCL and realized it was for all animals. I consider that how I ended up in the fandom.  I had, however, always grown up with an extensive liking of animals. I won't say it was destined to happen but I'm sure my love of the furry critters played a part in it.


----------



## rcdragon (Oct 7, 2009)

I first heard about the fandom when one of my friends found that he was interested in the artwork and began to draw anthro art. At the time (about four years ago), I didn't find it too interesting.

Fast forward two years. I had forgotten about my friend's interest in the fandom. While looking up reference pictures for one of my stories (not furry related), I found some clean furry artwork. I didn't think much of it at the time, but eventually found that anthropomorphic characters began to appear in my stories.

About a year ago I began looking into exactly what the furry fandom was. The more I researched it the more interested I became in it. Eventually, I decided that I was a furry and that's when I began looking at the forums here. It took about eight months before I decided to create a user account, but now I can actually participate in discussions instead of just reading them.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 7, 2009)

Found out through text of net while parading around with a mewtwo fancharacter at 11.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 7, 2009)

I found out on ED and came to see what it was about. Then I masturbated to cat women. VOLA FURRY.


----------



## feathery (Oct 7, 2009)

Well the fandom and the fact im a furry are 2 diffrent things, i truely beleive that in a sense im in the wrong body however I must make due what i must for now it seems. It's difficult to explain right now but thats the jist of it. As for the fandom perspective, i began to draw myself as a falcon and express myself through that and other ways. Posting them on furaffinity was one way i got more aquainted with other furs and so forth. 
So actually i dont know why im here however I am happy where i am and i try not to question it to much.


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Oct 7, 2009)

Well ive only been the in fandom about a year and a half now...First i'll explain how I got my name =P

Started at like age 6 or 7 I started calling my self DarkWolfy then in elementry my lunch number was the 502 so I started calling myself that idk its weird =P
Thats the story of my name hard to explain about the fandom part =P Yet i'm in it xD


----------



## Aude (Oct 8, 2009)

xD One of the first people I roleplayed with was a Furry, and an artist here. He pretty much introduced the concept and stuff to me, yeah. Even if I don't consider myself one fully, I still did get into the fandom with much interest~.


----------



## Cronus616 (Oct 8, 2009)

I saw porn and was intrigued.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 8, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> I saw porn and was intrigued.


Best Reason EVER..


Hmm what is this... its porn... but anthros... How intriguing. *faps*


----------



## pheonix (Oct 8, 2009)

I went on the internet, Looked through a bunch of sites really really fast, came upon a forum thread with furries in the name, clicked, I'm a furry.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 8, 2009)

For me it was CSI. it looked interesting and me being an opened minded person I then went on google, youtube and that's how I got into the fandom.


----------



## FlamedramonX20 (Oct 12, 2009)

I was introduced into the fandom through Sonic the Hedgehog comics, and when I first had internet access, I looked up Sonic fanart, mainly from a site called Team Artail. I moved on to Yerf.com and it went on from there.


----------



## JoeStrike (Oct 12, 2009)

Aude said:


> xD One of the first people I roleplayed with was a Furry, and an artist here. He pretty much introduced the concept and stuff to me, yeah. Even if I don't consider myself one fully, I still did get into the fandom with much interest~.



For every person like Aude who learned about the fandom and then developed an interest in fur, there must be 20-25 furs who were fascinated by (or identified with) anthro characters long before they ever heard of furry fandom.

I see I'm post #98 on this thread; maybe I'll inventory the replies so far & see if my theory holds up. If I'm right, only 4 or 5 people should have an answer like Aude's


----------



## Remy (Oct 12, 2009)

Furcadia. in '97. Hoosha. Mean yeah, I've been a furry for _years_.


----------



## blueeyes (Oct 21, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> pr0n



ditto.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 21, 2009)

How i got into the Furry fandom?
Hmm, good question.

Ever since i started watching Anime and Hentai like 7 years ago, i came across some decent art of Furries once in a while. 

I didn't mind it. Infact, i enjoyed watching characters being drawn in a different and more detailed way. Especially Renamon and Krystal. 

But it was like last year i really got into the fandom, with the findings of FurAffinity and stuff. 

Other than that, i'm more or less active, with visiting FurAffinity a few times a day. (Not that much of a forumgeek.. yet)


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 21, 2009)

Artist by the name of Mark "TailsRulz" Thompson draws felmale anthro-fox art. Got me into the fandom.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 21, 2009)

Back in 2004, a friend of mine linked me to the webcomic JACK. I read all of it, then he explained to me why all the characters were animals, and the whole concept behind furries. I joined the forums there, got like 3K posts, then left when the new mods shit up the place with clear and obvious favoritism. I hear the mods have changed since I last posted there, but whatever.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 21, 2009)

I forget how I discovered the fandom..

But I loooove JACK. >>


----------



## Scarborough (Oct 22, 2009)

Porn.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 22, 2009)

such a good answer DING DING DING...btw its yiff not porn/


----------



## kashaki (Oct 22, 2009)

Just lurking on the internet. Found it, and thought cool, I like.


----------



## Scarborough (Oct 22, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> such a good answer DING DING DING...btw its yiff not porn/


Well, they weren't necessarily yiffing. They were more usually necessarily in bondage.

Do I get $ for my answer?


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 22, 2009)

your sig pic is so damn adorable kashaki. idk y i said that.


----------



## Whiskers_kitty (Oct 22, 2009)

I used to wear a tail whiskers and ears and collar EVERYWHEREEE for 2 years...... 
got into raving,
moved to AZ [from cali] 
met a kid who goes by the name of hypercrush or wolf. [he spells it woellf]
started dateing him he told EVERYONE I was a furry I had no idea what it ment and just got annoyed, eventualy we broke up i decided to stop  being stubborn and look it up, 
[i just don't like people TELLING me what iam and what iam not.]
was like :3 OOHZ
decided i was a kitty... 
later decided I l was a arctic fox instead.
here iam,
half cat half arctic fox i suppose :3

I stop however wearing my tail/ears/whiskers
becuase when i moved to AZ my school deemed it "gang related" and nobody wanted to be friends with me :/
essept him :3 
wich now we are practicly married x]
I still wear stuff ocationaly but not EVERYDAY like I used to,
I inspired a few people to put on tails as well
I  have a friend who goes by the name trippy kitten
who does the same thing he wore the tail for a full year then decided he was an adult and should only wear it to "clubs and partys"
however he shuns being a furry like I did at first.
I also have a friend who goes by the name meowmix he wears his tail ALL THE TIME also hes been 4 months stright :]
and a friend who goes by the name vulpixxx he wears a fox tail, its cuute :] he made it 
i think he only wears it on weekends though. 



/story


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 22, 2009)

I used to be a furfgt.
Those times i was watching anime and manga all day long, i had no taste in music, life or girls, after a while of searching werewolves fans i found out they were ALL =.= furries.Inspired by one of my late friends, which has idle from world for long time, i came here, watched TF videos, enjoy the faggotry.
After quitting(i would say 10 monthes far) i saw one of my favorite gmod movie maker being a furry, so i cam back here.
I have no special things i do in the FF, just draw and speak in the forums, maybe a chit chat thrice a year.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

well i always wanted to be a dog enhanced smell taste hearing speed agility ect but at the loss of my thums would be worth it then my friend told me about furrys and i was like WTF HAX of awsomeness so i can be a dog but still talk and junk whoot


----------



## Geek (Oct 22, 2009)

The fandom evolved on me from searching and looking for Amy Rose porn. Since then I discovered other awsome sexy anthro arts.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 24, 2009)

Geek said:


> The fandom evolved on me from searching and looking for Amy Rose porn. Since then I discovered other awsome sexy anthro arts.




Ooooo.

Gotta love Amy. :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 24, 2009)

Drugs, mermory loss and insanity.
These three are pretty ideal.


----------



## Sabrinoth (Oct 24, 2009)

I got into the furry fandom by looking up tutorials on how to make animal costumes. I looked into it and it just all kind of fit me.


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 24, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=53870
Thats my story.


----------



## Singularity (Oct 24, 2009)

Well, I got to college last year and made some really good friends. Turns out the two closest ones are furries, and one of them is pretty public about it.  Rooming with him meant I got used to the clean and semi-clean artwork pretty damn quick... and then I started to like it.  So, here I am.  Still not into the roleplaying part much yet, but that can be fixed. :3


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 24, 2009)

About a month ago I was over at my cousins for the weekend (hes a furry) and his comp is full of wolf and fox artwork. Bascially my gf wasnt around and my cousin and I were alone And he showed me the ropes Wikifur and furraffinity. I was in anthro b4 then I just didnt know what it was called (its 3am and we are both browsing artwork on seperate comps) And so here iam I signed up that night been loving the community so far.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 24, 2009)

the word furry came up on another site i use, i was courious and googled it. nothing very interesting really for my story


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 24, 2009)

Long, boring nights on the internet.

Saw something on fursuits, found it nifty, came here. 

The end.


----------



## Altamont (Oct 24, 2009)

I've always had a passion for anthros. As a child I was obsessed with stories featuring talking animals above all else (Lion King, Secret of NIHM, Sonic the Hedgehog, Swat Kats, Looney Tunes, etc.) This fascination carried with me in to my later years. Eventually, I came to learn more and more about the fandom and realized that it was a place where I felt truly excited and welcomed, and where I could indulge in my interests. So far, the peopl all seem amazingly friendly and interesting


----------



## fwLogCGI (Oct 25, 2009)

fwLogCGI said:


> Facepunch.


.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 25, 2009)

Gmock.


----------



## Open_wound_ (Oct 25, 2009)

When I saw Renamon on the TV serie "Digimon 03" in the year of 2003 something awoke inside me. I couldnÂ´t stop thinking about that character as if there were a hidden magic between that inexistent character and me. The inspiration took from it moved me to write some novels where renamon and other anthro appeared, however, I never tought that it was called "furry".

It was until the year of 2007 when I accidentally found a page of an anthro drawer called "Matthew Fox" and there I discovered that I was not the only one who liked that kind of fictional characters, and that was how I got into the fandom.


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 25, 2009)

Started with watching Disney's rendition of Robin Hood...Then I got a computer...Then I realized I've been a furry since I was.....9?


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 25, 2009)

I used to hate the fandom because I thought everyone in it was weaboo little 13 year old children. 

then I discovered this site.


----------



## fruitcake (Oct 25, 2009)

I have been drawing "furry" more or less since childhood and I've always had an affinity for cartoon characters, but it wasn't until high school that I got into fandom.

Not an incredibly interesting story, but...

I was doodling an anthro character in class and someone leaned over to me and said, "Are you furry?"

... I of course, had no idea what they were talking about so I said something along the lines of "Uhh... I don't think so?"

When I got home I hit up the interwebs (discovering VCL was an enlightening experience to say the least) and the rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 25, 2009)

ive been a furry as long as i remember, i allways loved animals, allways obsessed about unicorns as a child, then latter lions. when i first saw wolf colored fun fur i thought how cool ittd be to make a costume of it. i used to draw furries before i knew what they were, but my parents told me to stop drawing those "animal people" or people would think i was crazy ( this was at a time before i was diagnosed with autism and was having alot of psycological attention)
then the internet came. the end.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Oct 31, 2009)

I got into the fandom by total acciedent and I love being a part of the fandom. There's not specific reason I *REALLY* got into it. The first time I even heard about the fandom was on an episode of Animal Planet's Weird, True, and Freaky, specifically *Humanimals* episode.

Well I think the fandom is cool.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Oct 31, 2009)

Truthfully speaking that is.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 31, 2009)

I got into the fandom through listening to 2 Sense. =]


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 31, 2009)

Gaia online was my gaming source for getting in here, and i still remember my acc .


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm here because I'm a fan of Storm Hawks and like Stork and the Raptors (Repton and Spitz are sexy), but that's about it.

I don't have a persona, I'm not interested in fursuits and I'm not really interested in attending furry conventions. I attend SciFi and anime cons instead


----------

